# En-us has stopped working



## apoostolichick (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a brand new toshiba laptop model satellite P605-s8823.it 200gb hhd and 3 gig sdram amd turion x2duall core mobile processor rm-70. i dont know if any of that is relevent, but i keep getting this box popping up that says "En-us has stopped working" I havno idea what it is or what it means.Please help. and sorry for anytypig errors and spacing errors my space key dosent work very well.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

From the web, this message appears to be related to a program that is running at startup called, TOSCDSPD.exe.

"CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
From CastleCopsWiki
Jump to: navigation, search
Software supplied by Toshiba to acoustically silence noise vibration from the laptop's CD player due to poorly balanced CD's. The program slows the CD player to reduce the vibration generated noise.

The program may be run all the time, or started when needed. The program runs automatically at startup in the default installation from Toshiba"

More info on it

I'm not sure what would cause the message, but the program is considered non essential.

You can stop it from running by doing
Start > Run > MSCONFIG
and UNselecting the entry for that app.
(most likely looks like C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.EXE)

Reboot. You will get a warning screen about making the change. Select the Don't Show Me Again option.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did this fix the problem, we have a similar issue on this thread 
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/758336-please-help.html


----------

